# Ordner kann nicht gelöscht werden das verzeichnis ist nicht leer Meldung be XP



## Black-Stallion (2. April 2009)

*Ordner kann nicht gelöscht werden das verzeichnis ist nicht leer Meldung be XP*

Hallo 
Habe versucht einen Ordner zu löschen ging auch (jedenfalls in den Papierkorb). Nun wollte ich den Papierkorb leeren, da meldet XP "Ordner kann nicht gelöscht werden das verzeichnis ist nicht leer". So konnte ich alle Dateien löschen außerden Ordner. 
Jetzt habe ich versucht den Ordner aus dem Papierkorb zu holen um es mit Tune up shredder zu löschen. Der Ordner kommt aber nicht mehr aus dem Papierkorb raus. 
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen wie ich den Ordner jetzt lösche


----------



## HanFred (2. April 2009)

*AW: Ordner kann nicht gelöscht werden das verzeichnis ist nicht leer Meldung be XP*

probier mal: http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/36999-post4.html


----------



## Kevin1965 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Ordner kann nicht gelöscht werden das verzeichnis ist nicht leer Meldung be XP*

Oder dies:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Unlocker_18414122.html


----------



## HanFred (2. April 2009)

*AW: Ordner kann nicht gelöscht werden das verzeichnis ist nicht leer Meldung be XP*



			
				Kevin1965 am 02.04.2009 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder dies:
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Unlocker_18414122.html


genau, das wäre die nächste stufe, die holzhammermethode. die musste ich auch schon anwenden.


----------

